# Finney #2 meets some Chops



## Green Hornet (Nov 26, 2006)

WOW this was delicious. I never knew he had a rub!  





I had a Becks with mine and rice and gravy and green peas.
The family enjoyed it too. The kiddies said "It makes my tounge tingle!"
I think the #1 is just for me   :P


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 26, 2006)

It's not for sale!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 26, 2006)

Did you just put it on before you grilled or did you let it sit for a while on the chops G.H.?
Chops look great


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 26, 2006)

Great looking chops! Might have looked a tad better if they were coked on a kettle!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 26, 2006)

Someone just posted that they found one 8) 
Check it out G.H.


----------



## Green Hornet (Nov 26, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Did you just put it on before you grilled or did you let it sit for a while on the chops G.H.?
> Chops look great


Dusted them before putting them on. :P


----------



## Green Hornet (Nov 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Great looking chops! Might have looked a tad better if they were coked on a kettle!


I need to get a grate first... I guess I could have put them on a stick!


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 26, 2006)

Great looking chops Hornet.    

You must be off for a couple of days so we can expect to see more pics from you. Yes?


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 26, 2006)

Nick wrote: 





> Great looking chops! Might have looked a tad better if they were coked on a kettle! Wink



Gasser envy :?:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 27, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Nick wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I've got a 22" kettle and just added a smoky joe to ensemble last night! (Gotta tailgate party this coming weekend and I need an indirect cook!)


----------



## Finney (Nov 27, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> *WOW this was delicious. I never knew he had a rub! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you liked it Hornet.....  

Rempe, it (they) might be (along with a few other surprises) very soon. [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 27, 2006)

Well then...I know a website you can advertise on for a reasonable rate!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 27, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Green Hornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [smilie=a_partyguy.gif]  [smilie=banana.gif]


----------

